

Topiarist - Comprehensive OO JavaScript In The Style You Want - andyberry88
http://bladerunnerjs.org/blog/topiarist/

======
leggetter
Note: I work on the BladeRunnerJS team - the team behind Topiarist.

I've created visualization tool using Topiarist and a service called yUML that
creates a UML diagram showing the relationship between object definitions
within a given scope.

[http://plnkr.co/edit/WrHHtP?p=preview](http://plnkr.co/edit/WrHHtP?p=preview)

